# Venison Snack Sticks



## seaham358 (Nov 3, 2007)

Cleaning out some old venison to make room for the new stuff..
I decided to make the Snack sticks..
Leggs Brand Snack stick seasons and some cure added to about 6lbs venison and 5lbs pork shoulder meat.. Ground up and mixed well with the seasoning.  I fried up a couple patties to taste to make sure I had enough seasoning, tasted good
	

	
	
		
		



		
			









Can anyone guess what I'm doing tomorrow


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 3, 2007)

*I could guess that you won't be mowing lawn or raking leaves!   Great snak sticks, I just did some with the Hi Mountain cure, they are great. What I really like is your grinder. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Good lord, thats a dandy. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  What is it and where do you get one? It must be pretty expensive?*


----------



## seaham358 (Nov 3, 2007)

Guide Series 250w from Gander Mnt.  I don't think they sell this on anymore.
I told the wife last year which one to get (the cheapest one) and when she went it was marked 250 and at check out it rang up 125.  
I bought one on ebay for my friend for $40.   They have a leak in the gear box so oil comes out and thats why it was cheap on ebay.  And I'm sure thats why they stopped selling this one.  I will be a easy fix when I feel enough oil came out to open it up for repairs. 
The cork gaskets are crap on these things..
As fast as I toss chunks of meat in, it spits it out... Its  a great grinder. 
I have a couple Hi Mnt kits in the house also.. I like the summer salami..


----------



## minn.bill (Nov 3, 2007)

i did a batch yesterday with ps seasoning bought at gander mountain. man were they good .i used sheep casings for a bit smaller stick but my gosh there must be trick to putting them tiny casings on the stuffer tube.my eyes just arent that good .ithought tiying fishing line was getting tough but that aint nothing.


----------



## seaham358 (Nov 3, 2007)

your not kidding about the sheep casings.. I tried them once and I will never use them again, what a PIA they are.
I use the fiber casings they sell at GM for the smaller size.  Thats what I used this time..


----------



## gofish (Nov 4, 2007)

That thing looks like a Volkwagon compared to mine
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 !


Nice Sticks!  (and grinder!)


----------



## wvsmokeman (Nov 4, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice looking sausages Seaham! I like that grinder too, it's a nice one.


----------



## t-bone tim (Nov 4, 2007)

Seaham , good lookin sausages , I thought the grinder looked like the ones Cabelas sells , great deal you got ,,, I have to try makin those snack sticks


----------



## seaham358 (Nov 9, 2007)

Just getting around to posting pics of the finished product.  It came out real good.  But taking the temp of each stick was a PIA.


----------



## minn.bill (Nov 10, 2007)

they look more like full blown snack meals.wish they were in my fridge


----------



## dacdots (Nov 11, 2007)

Seaham,mighty good looking fare.Deer season starts here Thanksgiving week and we got two beefs a few weeks ago so Ill be in full sausage production soon.I love the snack sticks there my favorite of all things to make.Keep it up and thanks for the inspirational pics.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 11, 2007)

Don't know how I missed this thread! Those look wonderful seaham!!


----------



## flyboys (Nov 11, 2007)

Looks great!!  I think I will be doing the same thing with the venison I still have left from last year.  Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Great thread


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

I have a German Sausage kit from Hi Mountain for my first sausage making event.  Then it's gonna be snack sticks.


----------



## catfish307 (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm new to the sausage and snack stick making process but am learning. I noticed that you have the same smoker as I, Silver Smoker. It works great for brisket, ribs and roasts but how well does it work for smoking sausage and snack sticks. If you have any tips I'd be grateful. Thanks


----------

